# Idiot



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Banged my head in the cellar this morning, in exactly the same place I did it a few days ago.

Except this time...reached up to find...well you know what the red indians did to the cowboys?

Not quite that bad, but a "flap" of flesh that I had to put back. Blood everywhere, off to hospital, some internal stitches, some external stitches.

Ouch all round.

I'm not looking for your sympathy, just your derision, fucking muppet.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You have my sympathy.

Fucking muppet


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Banged my head in the cellar this morning, in exactly the same place I did it a few days ago.


Apparently one of the indicators of inteligent species is their ability to learn from experiance [smiley=stupid.gif] Â : Â 

Just don't bang your head getting into the BMW !! Â


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thanks, I won't.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Now if you do it a third time , will you tell ????????


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

There will be no third time, I now have a permanent reminder in the shape of a horseshoe :-[


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like it has knocked some sense into you.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wear a crash helmet next time you visit the cellar


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or knock a few bricks out of the ceiling Â : Â [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Kolb's learning cycle.........










Getting ready to be flamed!!!!!!!!!!

 ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

were you pissed?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> were you pissed?


I'd imagine he was quite angry, yes (now off to Americanisms thread)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Nope, sober as a judge.

I am thinking of investing in a hard hat, my rowing machine is in the cellar and I need to get on it to work away the Christmas excesses.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Might i suggest that you fasten some thick foam rubber to the offending piece of ceiling.
We used to have the same problem many years ago,With a low cellar roof, i'm only 5ft 4" and i used to bash my head regularly.
(Explains alot) [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Banged my head in the cellar this morning, in exactly the same place I did it a few days ago.
> 
> Except this time...reached up to find...well you know what the red indians did to the cowboys?
> 
> ...


So how long did they keep you waiting in casualty? And was there a kid with a saucepan on his head waiting patiently?

Lay off the cooking sherry Muppet.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> So how long did they keep you waiting in casualty? Â And was there a kid with a saucepan on his head waiting patiently?
> 
> Lay off the cooking sherry Muppet.


Was there a total of 75 minutes, including being stitched. Waited no longer than 20 minutes 

Looked at the spot where I banged my head, there is skin and hair hanging off it [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Might i suggest that you fasten some thick foam rubber to the offending piece of ceiling.
> We used to have the same problem many years ago,With a low cellar roof, i'm only 5ft 4" and i used to bash my head regularly.
> (Explains alot) [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=idea.gif]


Actually Granny you have given me an idea, I was puzzling over what to stick on the wood to avoid this happening again. Foam pipe insulation, sliced along its length will do nicely and may not even need additional sticking.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad to be of service. ;D ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Carlos, have you got any photos of your gash?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Actually Granny you have given me an idea, I was puzzling over what to stick on the wood to avoid this happening again. Â Foam pipe insulation, sliced along its length will do nicely and may not even need additional sticking.


Why not just fix the pipe insulation to your head instead of the ceiling. That way you:
1) hide the nasty scar that will soon form there and avoid having to explain how it happened.
2) you'll be protected from _any_ low ceiling... anywhere!!
;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Carlos, have you got any photos of your gash?


try the hun plenty of gash on there.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> try the hun plenty of gash on there.


beat me to it!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

fook! Nothing worse than leaving a section of your own body on something else! After repeat similar incidents in our garden shed this summer I placed some cork over the protruding nails through the roof which did the trick.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Carlos,

But having seen Stu in action, he (for now) retains the title of "King of falling off things"..... *chuckle*

Nice to see you on PGR2, tho.... must brush my skills up a bit.....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry Carlos,
> 
> But having seen Stu in action, he (for now) retains the title of "King of falling off things"..... *chuckle*
> 
> Nice to see you on PGR2, tho.... must brush my skills up a bit.....


"King of falling off things without injuring himself"..... (well, not seriously) ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Actually Granny you have given me an idea, I was puzzling over what to stick on the wood to avoid this happening again. Â Foam pipe insulation, sliced along its length will do nicely and may not even need additional sticking.


I have done this on my garage walls to stop me damaging my doors. I agree with Kevin though a suit and hat made of pipe lagging may be the way forward. I have started work on a kit for the TT - watch this space (well the group buy section anyway).

Hope your cellar is okay Â


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

New Years Eve is just around the corner, im quite sure there will be a fresh injury to report by the 1st, and heaven forbid there was alcohol involved  , lets wait and see who`s first to post.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Nope, sober as a judge.


I'm confused ??? does this mean you were pissed?

H


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did a similar thing a while ago in an old pub.

It had stupidly low beams in it with lots of notices plastered on them to mind your head.

I ducked to go under one, but as I was ducking and moving, I failed to spot the second one. Â I did notice it when I stood up agian and got it on the very corner. I was moving at a fair pace and left a bit of skin on there too.

There was woman waiting by the door who was very surprised to see me still standing upright - asking me if I was alright because "That looked like it really fucking hurt".

She was right, it did.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

....and soon afterwards, you started thinking it was a good idea to wear sandals with a suit ;D

Its all down hill from here. :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's as maybe - but at least I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not done a head one, but as kids, me and my best mate were collecting conkers from a tree and he climbed on top of a set of rusty iron railings. He thought that his trainers would have stiff enough soles to withstand the spike...

Anyway, as soon as I saw the spike protruding from the top of his trainer, I said "That's gotta hurt!" ;D It took me a little while to be able to ride my bike 'cos I was laughing so much.

Kids eh ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mate of mine did very similar in Regent's Park.

We were late for a Softball match and he decided to jump over the fence rather than run around to the gate.

Foot slipped, cue him impaled on said fence by his arse cheek. :-X

Of course, being a rugby player (ex Harlequins) he now delights in showing everyone his scar.


----------

